
Ask HN: How would you donate a few $20 bills? - ratsimihah
Any suggestion is appreciated, but let&#x27;s add that I care about wildlife and environment preservation, and that I don&#x27;t want to just send the money to an association that I have no idea what it&#x27;ll do with it.
======
Danilka
If you want to see a direct impact of your donation, I would highly recommend
doing it through [https://watsi.org](https://watsi.org) (YC nonprofit).

It's one of the best feelings when they follow up on a complete procedure and
you see the actual impact you've made.

------
akg_67
Contact an organization that you care about. Ask them if they use a
service/product that is based on subscription. Offer to pay the subscription
fee in advance for that service.

For example if organization already have domain name, offer to pay the
registration fees for X number of years in advance that fits into Y number of
$20 bills.

------
kleer001
Not to be dense, but did you mean bills themselves or possibly electronically
transferred money?

If it were cold hard cash then you'd have to go local. If it were possibly
electronic check out : [http://www.givewell.org/](http://www.givewell.org/)

------
SamReidHughes
There are websites online that recommend and rate charities by their efficacy
or efficiency, and they'll have them grouped by topic. It doesn't matter,
though. A thousand years from now, and in the millions of years thereafter,
the wildlife and environment will be unaffected by your donation. But if you
donated to a charity that helps out humans today, somebody's life will be
improved.

------
flippant
I think you should volunteer at a charity that engages in work that you care
about and then decide if you still want to donate.

------
refrigerator
[https://www.givedirectly.org/](https://www.givedirectly.org/)

------
mathiasrw
bitcoin address or "donate with paypal" (last one only if first option is not
there...)

